

Show HN: Cloak - Secure your public network connections - pclark
http://getcloak.com

======
rdl
Great idea and a nice clean, simple site.

The problem with these free or cheap public VPN services is your IPs (or even
blocks) end up blacklisted into the worthless part of the Internet pretty
quickly, unless you're paying for a dedicated IP per customer (which I doubt
you are, given the price point, but maybe?). Ideally, an IP assigned out of a
netblock which isn't at risk for this, too (same problem applies to using
Amazon AWS IPs for VPN termination, actually).

I definitely like the idea of pervasive VPNs. There are decent mobile clients
for iOS and Android now, too.

There's also the "can we trust you" problem -- if you're saying "use us for
super secret stuff", I'd have a higher level of trust required, but you're
marketing this as "protect from casual wifi sniffing", and I trust you as
completely random people more than I trust wifi networks. If you had a real
privacy policy with some kind of technical enforcement and audit, I could
trust you as much as say Comcast or Sonic (who would only monitor me with a
warrant or good cause, if only because I'm insignificant to them).

